# my mountain bike with upgrades



## flying start (29 Apr 2012)

hi all not sure if the pics will work or will be big enough just thort id share some pics
upgrades are
hope tech m4 special edition with 203 red floting rotors
custom built rims mavic 321 rims dt swiss spokes red hope pro2 evo hubs
sram cassette pg900
fox floats 140mm 15m boilt through axle
red raceface atlas crank arms with e thirteen chain device +bash
gold kmc chain
rockshox reverb
fizik tundra saddle


----------



## derrick (29 Apr 2012)

Need bigger pics, looks good though.


----------



## flying start (30 Apr 2012)

Any one telle how to make the pics bigger
I use my iPhone 4s to take them then load to my laptop
Then use photo bucket to load to this fourm? Puzzled!!


----------



## flying start (30 Apr 2012)

Hi Derrick what do you use to upload the pics to this form also what size do you select ? Thanx lee!


----------



## derrick (30 Apr 2012)

Use photobucket, never looked at sizes just upload them from phone, camera, to laptop then to photobucket. had a quick look on the wifes iphone and could not see any way to adjust the size of photos, check out settings in photobucket there is a box you may have to untick, other wise it will only load thumb nails.


----------



## flying start (30 Apr 2012)




----------



## derrick (30 Apr 2012)

Thats better.


----------



## Francesca (1 May 2012)

very nice


----------



## GilesM (1 May 2012)

Very nice, Very blingtastic with all the red and white, need to get some Red Hope brake levers aswell.


----------



## flying start (1 May 2012)

Thanx all love it and how light it Is way better 
GilesM - didn't know you could get red leavers think it would look good with red piston caps to but not sure if they sell them it's got the tech leaves in black and green


----------



## Cubist (1 May 2012)

... I love a bit of bling!


----------



## GilesM (2 May 2012)

flying start said:


> Thanx all love it and how light it Is way better
> GilesM - didn't know you could get red leavers think it would look good with red piston caps to but not sure if they sell them it's got the tech leaves in black and green


 
I'm pretty sure these are the correct levers and cylinder covers, both come in red, and I think the bore caps/piston caps also come in red, a quick e-mail to Hope would confirm thngs for sure

Brake cylinder covers in red
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=41885
And Levers in Red
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=41878


----------



## GilesM (2 May 2012)

Cubist said:


> ... I love a bit of bling!


 
Who doesn't, nothing like bike porn bling for making the world seem just right.


----------



## flying start (2 May 2012)

Thanx for the links GilesM


----------



## 02GF74 (3 May 2012)

you got a nice black/red/white colour scheme going on there.

btw - I think you can position the brake hose union so that the brake hose does not need to loop so much o nthe rear - undo the union bolt bit by bit until it the union can be turned then rotate the union; careful not to undo it too much or you will get brake fluid leaking as possibly air into the line.


----------



## mr Mag00 (3 May 2012)




----------



## flying start (3 May 2012)

Well just had to take it in for new bearings on the shock can't believe they've gone all ready! 
Next on the the list is red braided hose for the dropper post to Match the red braided ones on my gear cables


----------

